

Compendium of Beginner Erlang Resources - mitchellh
http://spawnlink.com/articles/compendium-of-beginner-erlang-resources/

======
13ren
I can recommend Joe's book (I bought the pdf). He has an endearing self-
depreciating tone, despite being Erlang's (key) developer. He also sprinkles
in the actual reason for certain features.

I'd also recommend Joe's "A History of Erlang" (free pdf) for the why's of it
(which is my main interest):
[http://www.cs.chalmers.se/Cs/Grundutb/Kurser/ppxt/HT2007/gen...](http://www.cs.chalmers.se/Cs/Grundutb/Kurser/ppxt/HT2007/general/languages/armstrong-
erlang_history.pdf)

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5830318882717959520>

"Hello, Joe."

------
cnu
Great compilation. I have started looking at erlang and this would really help
me a lot.

------
lucas3677
Erlang sounds really interesting! Great compilation of resources.

